# Es schäumt !



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2003)

Hi ! Seit 4 Tagen habe ich eine neue Filteranlage in meinem Koiteich (ca 10 m3) in Betrieb und zwar die BIOSYS3 Set2. Das Wasser ist bereits merklich klarer, jedoch an der Rücklaufstelle bildet sich weißer Schaum. Die UV-Anlage ist noch nicht eingeschaltet.

Muß ich mir Sorgen machen ?

Für jeden Tip dankbar !


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2003)

hallo kerschbaum,

nein - du mußt dir keine gedanken machen - momentan hört man sehr oft von schaumbildungen in teichen - auch mein teich propduziert begrentzt schaum - dieses thema wurde auch schon oft diskutiert - konsens: es handelt sich um irgendwelche eiweißstoffe die auf irgendeinem weg in den teich gelangen/gelangten - solange dein teich noch nicht für waschmittelwerbung geeignet ist - lass den schaum.

abhilfe sind sogenannte abschäumer welche wohl in der lage sind diese stoffe auszufiltern - nur da kenn ich mich zu wenig aus.

das schaumproblem löst vermutlich die zeit selbst.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2003)

*Schaum*

Guten Morgen,

kann mich meinen Vorredner nur ansschliessen. Zeitweise hatte ich auch Schaum auf der Oberfläche, hatte mich schon stark erkundigt nach einem Abschäumer im Selbstbau .... und schwupps, war da war der Schaum wieder wech. Mittlerweile hat auch ein Teichkollege das Ding gebaut hat aber erhöhte Probleme mit dem Ding ....

Also, einfach abwarten .... des wird schon wieder.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2003)

Hallo Kerschbaum,

Du solltest auch einmal die Phosphatwerte beobachten: Hohe Phosphatkonzentrationen führen zu Schaumbildung. Ausserdem verursachen die Blüten bestimmter Wasserpflanzen wohl nachweislich Schaum: Ein Bericht darüber mit weiteren Hinweisen stand in einem der GARTENTEICH Hefte des vergangenen Jahres (habe gerade keinen Zugriff darauf). 

Die Sache mit den Eiweissen wird zwar gern und oft geschrieben, eine Begründung dafür, wie die denn in den Teich gelangt sind und wie die Wirkweise insgesamt ist (warum sollen die Eiweisse urplötzlich wieder verschwinden und mit ihnen der Schaum ?) ist mir aber noch nicht untergekommen.

Richtig scheint zu sein, dass das Phänomen ungefährlich ist und sich von selbst wieder legt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2003)

*Keine Sorgen machen*

Hallo Kerschbaum, *klingt so richtig erzgebirgisch*

kann mich auch nur den anderen anschliesen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2003)

Hmmm, das mit dem pflanzlichen Eiweiss würde sich ja decken mit dem GARTENTEICH-Bericht. Ich bin mir allerdings sehr sicher, dass es sich nur um eine einzige Pflanze gehandelt hat - und zwar um deren Blüten (mit der Blüte vergeht auch der Schaum).

Gegen Pollen hilft ein Skimmer ganz ordentlich (einer der Gründe, weshalb ich selbst in meinem Pflanzenteich einen Filter betreibe). Übrigens wirkt der auch gut gegen den Schleier auf dem Teich. Abschäumen in Süsswasser ist erheblich schlechter zu bewerkstelligen als in Salzwasser. Du liegst schon ganz richtig mit Deinem Hinweis, dass das Phänomen am deutlichsten im Salzwasser zu beobachten ist.

Probleme habe ich eben nur mit dem Umstand, dass Auslöser der Umstand sein soll, dass es _wärmer _wird. Ich kann nur schwer nachvollziehen, dass das nicht auftreten soll, wenn es _warm IST oder bleibt_. Oder meinst Du eher, dass Schaum aus Wärme plus Eiweiss plus Bewegung entsteht ? Das würde meines Erachtens hinhauen und dann müsste man grundsätzlich zu einem Skimmer, gepaart mit guter Filterung raten. Weiter sorgfältig darauf achten, dass nicht noch zusätzlich Eiweiss eingebracht wird (= Futter, das ja auch noch für zusätzliche Nährstoffe sorgt...). Ergänzend vielleicht noch auf bestimmte Pflanzen (ob da mal jemand nachschauen kann - ich selbst komme vermutlich nicht dazu) verzichten, und das Problem müsste vermeidbar sein.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Sch..., es kommt heftiger Sturm auf (geht wieder alles mögliche zu Bruch) - war ja auch einfach zu heiss !


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2003)

*Schaum*

Hallo Kerschbaum,

der Schaum könnte noch eine anderen Ursache haben,
und zwar "Fischlaich".

In meiner Außenhälterung habe ich zur Zeit ca. 1 Liter Fischlaich,
die Wasserwerte haben sich verändert,NO2,NO3,PO4, alle Werte
sind etwas gestiegen,das Wasser schäumt.

In einem Teich entwickeln sich nur ca. 10 % des Fischlaiches zu 
Fischen,der Rest ist Eiweiß,und der schäumt.

Das könnte auch eine Ursache für den Schaum sein,halte ich aber
für nicht bedenklich.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2003)

Vielen Dank an alle, die mir mit ihren Beiträgen sehr geholfen haben. - Mittlerweile vermute ich auch, daß in erster Linie Pollen die Ursache sind, denn vor mehreren Tagen war eine gelbliche Schicht auf der Teichoberfläche, den Gartenmöbeln usw. zu sehen. Das wäre m.E. auch die Erklärung für das Verschwinden des Schaumes, da diese Art von Pollenflug (gelber Staub) meist nur im Frühjahr und dann auf wenige Tage beschränkt ist.
An Fischlaich glaube ich weniger, werde aber, sobald es aufhört zu regnen, den Teich genau überprüfen. Ich habe seit 1985 Koi in meinem Teich - mein ältester müsste also ca. 19-20 Jahre alt sein - habe aber noch nie Nachwuchs im Teich gehabt - zumindestens nicht gesehen. Bin aber nicht traurig darüber, denn wohin damit ?

Nochmals vielen Dank !


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2003)

die Pollen die du beschreibst sind angeblich die sogenannte "Fichten-Blüte"... alle sechs bis sieben Jahre blühen bei uns (in Österreich) die Fichten, anscheinend alle gleichzeitig ¿ (Ironie).

dieses Jahr war es wieder mal so weit, da ich in Waldnähe wohne hatte ich nicht nur eine gelbe Schicht am Wasser, es färbte sich mit der Zeit sogar richtig gelb, hab' meine Fischerl gar nicht mehr sehen können...

Deshalb letztes Wochenende nochmal ausgepumpt, gereinigt und wieder eingelassen, war nicht so lustig, bei 100.000 Liter 

jetzt ist es aber wieder klar(er), hoffe das bleibt so... ohne Gelb, und ohne Schaum

schönen Gruß
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2003)

*Schaum*

Hallo Doogie,

das  Auspumpen halte ich für nicht nötig,ein richtig dimensionierter 
Filter hätte das verkraftet.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2003)

sicherlich, ein einfacher Skimmer hätte gereicht um den Dreck zu beseitigen so lange er an der Oberfläche ist...

aber, was nicht ist... 

and don't blame ME, ich hab den Teich schon so gekauft


----------

